# Simple Side Tables



## jamesrhull (Feb 16, 2011)

Here is my latest project. The plan is in the latest issue of Wood Magazine and it was really a pretty straightforward build. Nothing elaborate, but I enjoyed it. These have walnut tops with ash frames. The tops have 5 coats of Waterlox Original and the frames have 3 coats of the same. I am building the same thing with a quilted maple top and walnut frame.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Those look great! I love ash and walnut contrasts. The floating top looks very well done.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful job! Those look awesome.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Those are very nice. The floating top is a nice touch!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Fantastic work. They look fantastic and the finish looks flawless. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Great work on these.:thumbsup: I saw these too. I'm planning a build of them and a coffeetable to boot. Going to build the bookcase also in that same issue! 


Thanks for sharing...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice looking tables, great choice of woods...they look great together. Finish came out nice too.












 







.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

*Nice*

Love the look you got there. How did you make the tabletop "float" like that? I've seen a few different ways to float a top, but I'm just curious how you did yours... 
Great look.


----------



## jamesrhull (Feb 16, 2011)

Stick,

I followed the plan in WOOD Magazine. Here is a picture of the finished project along with another version of the table I made with a walnut frame and quilted maple top.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

That's pretty much how I would have floated the top. That quilted maple is awesome. Really nice job on the finish. Some people don't know it's easier to muddy up a quilted or curly board than it is to make that grain stand out. Very well done.


----------



## 4skinz80 (Aug 16, 2011)

That is some nice work... That goin on the honey do list


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Outstanding! Really beautiful. That design is on my to do list. Yours look fantastic.


----------

